# Golden eye Wii



## Disjecta Membra (Dec 3, 2010)

Finally possibly one more to add to the small amount of decent games for the wii

what do ya reckon. Is it gonna be any good?



Hopefully it has a better control system than cod on the wii, I couldn't get the hang of that however much I tried.


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 3, 2010)

This was out about a month ago. It's alright, not played it much yet.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 3, 2010)

Disjecta Membra said:


> small amount of decent games for the wii




Hoping Goldeneye arrives on the 25th.


----------



## blairsh (Dec 3, 2010)

IU played the first (not sure if theres been any others) Bond games on the wii a couple years back and was rather underwhelmed, so much so me and my mate fired up the n64 & the original Goldeneye  I'd be interested to hear if this any good as i really did love the original.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 3, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


>


 
Oh come on


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Dec 3, 2010)

"Steel Icarus rolleyes:"

sorry i meant proper games


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 3, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Oh come on





Disjecta Membra said:


> "Steel Icarus rolleyes:"
> 
> sorry i meant proper games



I am Militant Nintendo. I do not accept your definitions.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Dec 3, 2010)

"I am Militant Nintendo" thats one for quote of the year

soz I read that as "I am a Militant Nintendo".


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Dec 6, 2010)

I can't believe that nobody is even a little excited about this. I can't be the only person on urban that back in day thought golden eye was the bees nees, It was a classic. Come on, someone must have an opinion. You're not all N64 haters surely.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm getting it for xmas, will let you know.  From the reviews, the campaign sounds a little bit dodge, but the multiplayer lives up to the expectations set by the original, sort of.  

There's another thread on this, btw, if you search.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Dec 6, 2010)

oh,  soz, I thought i'd searched for it before making the thread, I was actually quite pleased that i'd started the thread about it. I'm hoping to get it bout christmas time too, the single player on the original was great but it was always the multiplayer so I'm still waiting with high hopes.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 7, 2010)

Disjecta Membra said:


> You're not all N64 haters surely.



The N64 is my fave console. So many people took the piss when I got one...and then went ape for it and wanted to borrow it once they'd seen it.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Dec 7, 2010)

I got mine out the other day 

It still worked perfectly, I got back into finally finishing zelda, shame I didn't have perfect dark, golden eye or mariokart.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Dec 7, 2010)

I got mine out the other day 

It still worked perfectly, I got back into finally finishing zelda, shame I didn't have perfect dark, golden eye or mariokart.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 8, 2010)

So many good (and unheralded) games for the N64. Banjo-Kazooie, Jet Force Gemini, Shadowman, Zelda: Majora's Mask, Rocket: Robot on Wheels, Blast Corps, Space Station Silicon Valley, Mario Golf & Tennis, Lylat Wars, Skies of Arcadia (I know it's a Sega port, but still), Turok 2....


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 8, 2010)

Skies of Arcadia was gamecube.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 8, 2010)

Skies of Arcadia was a Gamecube game.

I've got Perfect Dark on the Xbox now and it's still good to play every now and then.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 8, 2010)

Oooh....so it was.


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 8, 2010)

It was also fucking brilliant.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 8, 2010)

was skies of arcadia not a dreamcast game first?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 8, 2010)

revol68 said:


> was skies of arcadia not a dreamcast game first?





Steel☼Icarus said:


> Skies of Arcadia (I know it's a Sega port, but still),


----------



## kabbes (Dec 8, 2010)

Goldeneye has been very well reviewed.

I included in my list of possible Christmas games, so I may be getting it on Dec 25th.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 8, 2010)

If I don't get it for Chrimbo, me & the missus will get it anyway - we both liked it back in the day, long before we met.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 8, 2010)

I might just get the N64 out. What is new here apart from the face?


----------



## kabbes (Dec 8, 2010)

It's been totally rewritten.  N64 Goldeneye is a mess by today's standards.  This is a completely new game.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 8, 2010)

kabbes said:


> It's been totally rewritten.  N64 Goldeneye is a mess by today's standards.  This is a completely new game.


 
A mess? 

What has changed? I still like it and I don't like mario kart wii.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 8, 2010)

It's on my wishlist, and I might buy it for myself if I don't get it for Christmas.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 8, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> A mess?
> 
> What has changed? I still like it and I don't like mario kart wii.


 
The original had a frame rate of 13 FPS average, for a start.  Plus appalling targetting by modern standards.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 8, 2010)

kabbes said:


> The original had a frame rate of 13 FPS average, for a start.  Plus appalling targetting by modern standards.


 
Doesn't mean it's not a good game anymore. 

Anyway I might get the new one in a year or two when it's gone down in price and wot not.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 8, 2010)

All I can say is that I know plenty of devotees that have been very disappointed when they booted it back up after a few years' gap.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 8, 2010)

yeah, nostalgia is more blind than love.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 8, 2010)

metal gear solid on the PC however still kicked ass!


----------



## magneze (Dec 8, 2010)

I never understood all the excitement about Goldeneye. Yes, it was ok for the time, but the PC FPS titles shitted all over it. Having said that I might get the Wii version as we have no remotely adult games for it yet.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Dec 16, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> Perfect Dark



Remember that back in the days of the N64.  I liked the N-Bomb.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 16, 2010)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Remember that back in the days of the N64.  I liked the N-Bomb.


 
You make it sound so old and yet I still consider Perfect Dark one of my new games. Odd game. In many ways slicker than golden eye but somehow not as good.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Dec 17, 2010)

I don't fondly remember the four-player death match on Golden Eye.  Largely because I was shit at it, and kept getting killed early on by my friends.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 18, 2010)

Captain Hurrah said:


> I don't fondly remember the four-player death match on Golden Eye.  Largely because I was shit at it, and kept getting killed early on by my friends.


 
I was working for the computer channel and Gamesmaster at the time and four player goldeneye was always being played in the office. You die and you'd get back to work until it was your go again.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Dec 18, 2010)

We just used to play it in my mate's bedroom after school.  I haven't played Perfect Dark since about 2003, so probably wouldn't be as good if I went back to it now.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 19, 2010)

Haven't got a wii, but Goldeneye 64 was the dogs bollocks. Single mode was alright, but its brilliance lay in 4 player deathmatch. Literally hours of fun involved there. Mariokart64 had the same appeal - N64 got multiplayer almost perfect with those two games.

Also, anyone else plant remote mines on peoples backs in G64? Heh, I was such a bastard.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 21, 2010)

My ex's parents have bought it for me for Christmas! I opened it early, not realising what it was. Might get a couple of people over to play it tomorrow.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 23, 2010)

Balbi said:


> Haven't got a wii, but Goldeneye 64 was the dogs bollocks. Single mode was alright, but its brilliance lay in 4 player deathmatch. Literally hours of fun involved there. Mariokart64 had the same appeal - N64 got multiplayer almost perfect with those two games.
> 
> Also, anyone else plant remote mines on peoples backs in G64? Heh, I was such a bastard.


 
I used to put them on weapons & ammo and not collect them. And light fittings.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 23, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I used to put them on weapons & ammo and not collect them. And light fittings.


 
*takes notes from a pro*


----------



## electroplated (Dec 23, 2010)

there was a kinda cheat thing you could do with the remote mines so you could throw them at people and detonate them in mid air really fast, just as they were near an enemy which was a great way to wind up people who didnt know how to do it....


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 23, 2010)

Balbi said:


> *takes notes from a pro*




Of course I meant to say _proximity_ mines.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 23, 2010)

electroplated said:


> there was a kinda cheat thing you could do with the remote mines so you could throw them at people and detonate them in mid air really fast, just as they were near an enemy which was a great way to wind up people who didnt know how to do it....



Ah yes. A trick banned in my circle, as was choosing Oddjob.


----------



## electroplated (Dec 24, 2010)

yeah, my mate always played as oddjob and he got a lot of stick for it. still killed him with my exploding mines though


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 24, 2010)

The Boy has definitely got me this! I know because he told me that's what was in the Play box that arrived earlier. Or at least he said that it's 





> a Wii game with Gold in it that I can't play until I'm 16.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 26, 2010)

My folks got us a wii for christmas so I might get this at some point. The bummer is that I only really do two player games so I am going to have to fork out for another controller - which appear to be ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 26, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> My folks got us a wii for christmas so I might get this at some point. The bummer is that I only really do two player games so I am going to have to fork out for another controller - which appear to be ridiculously expensive.



Shall I tell you how it plays - I'm switching it on in about 25 minutes? I think an extra Wiimote is well worth it. Multiplayer Goldeneye was always brilliant on the N64 and I believe they've made an effort to maintain those high standards...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 26, 2010)

They are about £50 sodding quid. 
I haven't even turned the wii on yet, I feel a bit ungrateful as it's quite a pricey gift and I am grumbling about having to get another remote. 

I'm sure it will be family fun all around when I do switch it on.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 26, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> They are about £50 sodding quid.
> I haven't even turned the wii on yet, I feel a bit ungrateful as it's quite a pricey gift and I am grumbling about having to get another remote.
> 
> I'm sure it will be family fun all around when I do switch it on.



Nah, they're 30 quid, and you WILL get your money's worth.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 26, 2010)

I've been playing it on my brand spanking second hand wii all arvo.  About half way through the solo mission.  My first time playing an FPS on the wii, and it takes a bit of getting used to, with the remote-to-aim business, but i'm getting used to it.  Can't get online to do multi player yet, as the divs who owned it first forgot to take the parental control (which includes access to wifi) pin off before they sold it to gamestation.  Gotta phone nintendo to get some code to sort that.  A distinct lack of interest from any relatives in challenging me to a "deathmatch", in-house.  Still, not a bad single player, although my wrist is aching from pointing the remote at the screen.  Quite pleased with this so far.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 27, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Nah, they're 30 quid, and you WILL get your money's worth.


 
Where are they £30?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 27, 2010)

Hmm, still enjoying the game, though I don't see that there will be that much replay on the single player.  I know moaning about the cut scenes in games is like complaining the quality of soccer in an under 7s sunday game (ie no one is there for that reason), but what's the point in getting Craig and Dench in at, presumably, huge expense and then giving them tedious and clunky dialogue?  Amusingly, Trevelyan is now pissed off because of "the bankers", war and the global economic crisis (don't think that's much of a spoiler?).


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Dec 27, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Where are they £30?



I've been doing the same.  About 34 quid on Amazon.

Been looking for games, and the selection is well shit.  Bargain Bin generic stuff all over the place.  Take your dog for a walk simulator type stuff.

There are some gems, but not a lot.  Managed to get A Boy and his Blob at Morrisons for 7 quid today.  There's a 2-D scrolling hack and stab game, Muramasa: The Demon Blade, which I'm tempted to get even if its just the visuals that are great.  The game play might not be so.  The RPG element looks a bit pants.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 27, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Where are they £30?


 
£17 at Tesco and I'm sure I've seen them elsewhere. They also come free with a lot of games.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 27, 2010)

Captain Hurrah said:


> I've been doing the same.  About 34 quid on Amazon.


 
I read the reviews and most on amazon seemed to be fakes. Even the ones listed as official wii etc. 
I guess  I need a motion plus.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 27, 2010)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Been looking for games, and the selection is well shit.  Bargain Bin generic stuff all over the place.  Take your dog for a walk simulator type stuff..


 
I turned it on today. I don't know that I am all that interested. I have the sport resort and some dancing game. I did one set of solo bowling. 
I can't really imagine sitting down and 'gaming'. 
I'm sure its jolly good family fun though. Is there a running type fitness game on sports resort? 
What are the good games?


----------



## scifisam (Dec 27, 2010)

Wii Fit plus is the best. Supermario Galaxy's very popular, as is Mariokart. I like the House of the Dead - you just stick the remotes inside the guns, so Poundland guns are just as good as expensive ones.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Dec 28, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What are the good games?



I'm working on it.  

It's definitely a group/family-oriented thing, rather than the 'serious' bloody first-person shooter stuff on the Xbox 360 or PS3.

Hmm ...  I think aside from Golden Eye, then Mario Kart, Super Paper Mario, and the  one I mentioned above would be worth getting I think, the latter even if just for the eye candy.  Can get it for about 15 quid.  Ivy the Kiwi too, and I also fancy that Okami, which came out on the PS2 first.  The Wii doubles up as a Gamecube, so if you've got any games for it ...  A couple of SNK anthologies came out for the Wii too, one with all the Samurai Showdown games, and the other with all 7 Metal Slug games.  But rather than buying if wanting to play those, I would have thought you could just download an emulation programme, like, for free, and the same with rom files to play on your PC.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 28, 2010)

scifisam said:


> Wii Fit plus is the best. Supermario Galaxy's very popular, as is Mariokart. I like the House of the Dead - you just stick the remotes inside the guns, so Poundland guns are just as good as expensive ones.


 
Uh oh, I've played supermario galaxy and kart and found them immensely boring.


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 28, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Uh oh, I've played supermario galaxy and kart and found them immensely boring.


 
I found them awesome myself.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 28, 2010)

*Lego Star Wars* is brilliant fun. *Metroid Prime: Corruption* is amazing.* Boom Blox* is a brilliant puzzle game, great multiplayer too. *Zelda: Twilight Princess* will steal hours from your life that you won't want back. *No more heroes* is a great game with beam swords and assassin-slaying. And you save by sitting on the bog. The two *Endless Ocean* games are like nothing you'll have played before - more like being in a David Attenborough programme. And *Da Blob* is a diverting slice of fun.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 28, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> I found them awesome myself.


 
You are such a funny fella. 
You write something idiotic which is either because you are a moron or because you want to highlight something rather mundane that you obviously consider mysteriously 'cool' about yourself. 
I write my one comment and you post your twattery on every single thread I have been on today. Honestly, you are a grown man, have some pride.


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 28, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I did one set of solo bowling.



What was your score?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 29, 2010)

It's 18 quid on Amazon...


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Dec 30, 2010)

18 quid ain't bad, I was looking to get it on my hols and surprisingly it was 49 bloody euros in Germany, I thought the mainland would be cheaper. Oh well I'll just have to wait.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Dec 31, 2010)

Not bad at all.


----------

